# MECCA | Masaar Gate Phase 1 | 180m | 175m | 150m x 2 | U/C



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

formarly known as Kaar( King Abdul Aziz Road), the project is located west to The Sacrad Mosque, it consist of several kilometers of subterranean service tunnels/infrastructure (cars, metro,..etc), and

__82 residential building, offering 10,000 units
__59 furnished apartment building,
__42 4-and-3-stars hotel, 16 5-stars hotel, offering 40,000 rooms
__ King abdullah grand mosque
__ The Two Sacred Mosques train station
__10,000 subterranean car parks







































































































































































































old mosque and new mosque design
























confirmed tower construction plan.


*Kempinski hotel** 180, 175, 150x2



























Hilton Garden Inn*









*Grand Hyatt Makkah*









infrastructure
































twitter.com/MasarMakkah


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

The Line's little brother?!


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

A Chicagoan said:


> The Line's little brother?!


 in one of the interviews, the manager said the line concept come from this project, which was designed to insure continuous flow of pedestrian that is unhindered by traffic.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

any construction pics yet?


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Ahmedn97 (Aug 27, 2015)

Wow. The scale of this project is quite incredible, reminds me of the axial cutouts of Medieval Rome made to connect key pilgrimage sites throughout the city. I do wonder though, the terrain around the Ka'bah is quite hilly, but the renders show a streetscape that's rather flat. Are they reshaping the ground or am I just understanding the surrounding terrain incorrectly? Also, is that a train station along the western end? Overall it's quite nice seeing projects of such scale integrated with sacred sites, without drawing too much attention to itself (unlike the colossal and out of scale clock tower).


----------



## Трамвайный (Dec 28, 2015)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> formarly known as Kaar( King Abdul Aziz Road), the project is located west to The Sacrad Mosque, it consist of several kilometers of subterranean service tunnels/infrastructure (cars, metro,..etc), and
> 
> __82 residential building, offering 10,000 units
> __59 furnished apartment building,
> ...


Ого!!! Incredible! How much?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

thus stumbled over this project, what an amazing scale.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Трамвайный said:


> Ого!!! Incredible! How much?


the first phase: 5.5 billion Euro or 6.5 billion USD


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

two tunnels have been opened 























https://twitter.com/SaudiProject


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Faqeeh Medical group signed the contract to build the first hospital


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

the construction started for 7 towers


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

a video of the towers
<iframe src="KAAR Gateway from Omrania on Vimeo" width="640" height="360" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; fullscreen; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<p><a href="



">KAAR Gateway</a> from <a href="Omrania">Omrania</a> on <a href="Vimeo | The world's only all-in-one video solution">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------

